# Computer won't recognise Fujifilm Finepix J150W :-(



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi - I SO hope someone here can help me. My OS is Windows XP Home. I've just bought a new Fujifilm Finepix J150W to replace my old Finepix so already had Finepix Viewer loaded. New camera came with Finepix Viewer S so have installed that too. Problem is that my computer won't recognise the new camera. I've tried plugging it into USB ports on both the front AND back of the computer but no success. Found New Hardware Wizard just keeps telling me "Cannot Install This Hardware". I've tried it with the Owners Manual CD in the computer and also with the Finepix Viewer S CD in. I've tried downloading relevant drivers from the Fujifilm website. I found instructions through Google for checking for driver.cab and ptpusb.dll, both of which are on my computer in several places, but this seems to make no difference! I've tried plugging my camera in to a friend's computer (also Windows XP) which recognised it straight away so I'm assuming there's some sort of problem with my computer but I have no idea what!  I've also EMailed Fujifilm direct asking for the latest driver for that particular camera but as I've already downloaded it from their website I don't hold out much hope. Seriously frustrated that my new $300 camera is absolutely useless if I can't download my pics 

Please, please, please help me! xxx


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I would uninstall all the Fulj software and start over with the new version. You probably don't need any of it.
Even better, lose the Fuji stuff and install Picasa.


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Hughv - thank you for responding so quickly. I tried Picasa as I saw your reference to it in another thread but that made no difference to the computer recognising the camera - Picasa didn't list it in the devices either. Mind you, I still had all the Fuji stuff on too. Another thing I forgot to mention is that I moved to Australia from England and since getting here, I've had several things that the computer won't recognise - new mobile phone, mice, webcam etc which makes me think there's something fundamentally wrong with my computer's way of recognising drivers - moving country wouldn't affect the computer would it?!!!  Will try uninstalling Fuji stuff and start again but the problem seems to be with the initial connection of the camera - would the driver for it be in the Fuji stuff? I thought most stuff these days was plug and play and as I say, it worked fine in a mate's pluter. Oh well, will report back once uninstalled and reinstalled etc!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I have seen many computers with multiple camera software installed (The parents' camera, the kids', old cameras no longer used, etc. In all cases so far, uninstalling the old software and installing Picasa has cleared things up. In most cases, Windows will handy all the chores with no additional software at all, but Picasa is an excellent organizer and well worth having if you spend some time learning how to use it(One Organizer to Rule them all!).
I could rant about how these camera companies are trying to take over your computer with no thought to the problems they create, but I won't.
Same problem with printers.


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

This works but you might need to do it twice.

Every time a *USB* gadget is plugged into a computer then removed it leaves a ghost of itself behind. This confuses windows sometimes as it sees the *ghost* rather than the *device* you have just plugged in and this seems to be the cause of the *unrecognised / malfunction error* This is mostly caused by *NOT* using the *safely remove hardware icon* located on your task bar.

Note This Ghosts are not actually items installed just a presense of what was installed.


Make sure the problem *USB* device/s are not connected in your case the camera
Right click my comp then choose properties then choose advanced tab.
Click on environment variables down at the bottom of the page.
Choose new in the SYSTEM variables box. (if you choose User box the changes are only made to that particular user)._
A new Box will open..
In Variable name type:* DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES*
In Variable value type: *1*
Then click ok, ok and ok..

Now open up device manager. To do this Right click *my comp* choose *properties* then choose *hardware tab* then click on *device manager*. When device manager opens , click *view*(at the top} then select *show hidden devices.*

Device manager will now show the usual hidden devices and the *Ghosted *ones. The Ghosted ones are recognisable as they are *shadowed/greyed* out.

Expand *USB Controllers* by clicking on the + sign. Uninstall each ghost showing.(probably several entries). If you have and entry called *other or unknown devices* do the same. Next Check under *Disk drives*You might see several entries relating to your *Fuji Camera* . Right click these entries and uninstall. In my case I went through every item in device manager and got rid of all my ghosts.

Now unplug ALL *USB* devices and reboot . Have a nice clean stack of USBs available. (Sometime rebooting twice helps)

Once rebooted the *Device/s* should be recognised as new harware. If not do the same a second time.


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I've tried uninstalling Fuji stuff then reinstalling but no joy. I've also tried uninstalling Fuji then installing Picasa but pluter still not recognising camera. Gotta be some sort of driver problem but I don't know how to fix it :.(


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Try my fix


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Are you following the camera's instructions? Some cameras have to be on, some off.
Have you looked in My Computer? Are you using the "Import" tab in Picasa?
Do you get a sound when the camera is connected? What, exactly happens when you connect?
Are you using a hub?


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi muppy03 - thank you for your response. Gone through the ghost files and uninstalled everything you've specified apart from the ones listed under Other Devices - it lets me click on Uninstall but they're still there afterwards! Going for my first reboot now so will get back to you when done.


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry, got really late so had to go to bed! No joy after first uninstall/reboot so about to try again but really not holding out much hope now. Hughv - I'm afraid I'm one of those sticklers for following instructions which is why I'm SO frustrated that it's not happening. Not showing in My Computer or Picasa's Import section - not anywhere! Has to be connected, THEN turned on and apparently it makes a difference if you press the Playback button or the Power on button so tried the one they specify first but also tried the other one when that didn't work! No hub, just the front USB ports on my computer (have also tried back ones too just in case problem with front ones). I even started wondering if I'd got USB1 ports while the camera is USB2 but double checked owners manual and def USB2!

OK, when I connect camera to computer then turn it on, I get the Found New Hardware Balloon which states "USB PTP" then flashes to "Digital Still Camera" and back again, then the Found New Hardware Wizard starts up. I've then tried installing automatically and also from a specific location but it doesn't let me specify exactly where I think there's a driver, only c: or d: etc. I've tried it with the Fuji CD in and also without. The wizard then searches, sometimes it gets your hopes up by looking like it's copying files, but it always ends with: Cannot Install this Hardware, There was a problem installing this hardware: USB PTP, An error occurred during the installation of the device, The data is invalid. So you have to click Finish then you get a new balloon come up saying your hardware probably won't work properly!

No pressure but I'm pinning all my hopes on you guys! ;-)


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

> I even started wondering if I'd got USB1 ports while the camera is USB2 but double checked owners manual and def USB2!


Did you actually check device manager? what Is your service pack current?

Ok uninstall all fuji software and camera (including ghosts, camera and usb ones) again. *REBOOT*

*Download and Run ATF Cleaner*
Download ATF (Atribune Temp File) CleanerÂ© by Atribune to your desktop.
Make sure that all browser windows are closed. 

 
Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Uncheck *Cookies* if you do not want them deleted. (If deleted, you will likely need to re-enter your passwords at all sites where a cookie is used to recognize you when you visit). Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

If you use Firefox browser

Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Uncheck *Cookies* if you do not want them deleted.
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt. 

If you use Opera browser

Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All* 
Uncheck *Cookies* if you do not want them deleted
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt. 
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

*REBOOT*

 Note I always run ATF before installing cameras, ipods etc.

Then try just installing the camera without the fuji software like what *Hughv* said you probably dont need it. ( I can use my daughers Fuji camera on my my comp and I have no Fuji Software installed.

Lets see what happens...


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

Service Pack 3 and automatically update Windows when there's an update.

Tried uninstalling all ghost items but as said for some reason can't Uninstall any ghosts under 'Other Devices' - lets me click Uninstall and looks like it's doing it but ghosts still there afterwards. Rebooted twice but still the same.

Just nipping out for milk (need it for all the coffees I'm drinking while trying all these things with the pluter!) then I'll do the ATF thing and report back later!

Thank you again for all suggestions - I'll try anything!


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

OK, followed all instructions but still exactly the same thing with the Hardware Wizard. Forget the milk for coffees, now need copious amounts of tobacco and alcohol! Is there any way of updating the Hardware Wizard or maybe the drivers? As I say, I downloaded a driver direct from Fuji website but nothing. I've tried Googling for driver updates but just get directed to Driver Cure or some such Registry cleaning thing that I'm very suspicous of. Wondering if buying a separate card reader might be the way to go, but who's to say the computer would recognise that?! Plus I've got pics on the cameras internal memory which a card reader wouldn't help with. I'm seriously losing it now :-( Any other ideas? Please!


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I was just reading a review of the Fuji F200 and it specifically mentioned that you could move files to the card from the permanent memory. You might check your manual to see if yours will do that.

For the price of the tobacco and booze you could probably get a card reader and end the trauma if you can move the pictures.

Have you tried unplugging a USB device you know is working and using that slot?


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah I was wondering if I could copy the pics across - nothing mentioned in the manual but going through the menu on the camera there's a copy option so thinking probably yes.

Yes tried different USB slots including ones that have had things working in them. For some reason my computer just doesn't wanna know. The thing I keep going back to is that it worked straight away on a mate's so it can't be the camera, software or cable. It's gotta be something with my computer but I have no idea what :-( Plus I got a new mouse a while ago which had exactly the same problem so I got my money back and bought a different mouse (Logitech) which works but only with an adapter on and in the serial port rather than USB. Also when I moved to Oz I got a new mobile but the computer wouldn't recognise that either. Just don't get it :-(


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, I am not a camera expert so be kind  You mentioned something before about USB PTP. This is a camera setting I think (not being close to being technical here). Check the camera manual and see what other settings are available. If there is other settings ie 'pictbridge' A. Let us know what and B. Try changing that setting.

On a quick google the PTP setting is a bit different more like a twain device. This could be the reason the install hardware wizard is coming up. Usually, in my limited experience this doesn't happen with just plugging a camera in.

Hopefully a clever camera person will explain it to us as I am intrigued now 

Let us know what happens re the settings


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you for your continued responses - much appreciated! Trying something else at the mo - taking forever! Will let you know if any success - watch this space! ;-)


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

And so the saga goes on - a friend suggested I check the Dell (computer being one of those!) site for updates as computer's 3-4 years old and hey presto I found loads of 'em. Downloaded every single one of 'em (13 in all including a Bios update) with high expectations of fixing the problem but alas no - exactly the same thing STILL happening :-(

PTP is Picture Transfer Protocol according to good old Wikipedia and the PictBridge thing relates to transferring straight to a printer as far as I understand - do correct me if I'm wrong! I don't have a printer with card slots so guessing that's irrelevant for me - again, do correct me if I'm wrong! I'm certainly no expert at these things.

I also found a forum on the Dell site where someone was saying exactly the same thing as I am. This was back in 2004 and there was no solution posted! Great!

Hello Clever Camera People - muppy03's intrigued and I'm desperate!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Did you get the XP PTP driver here:
http://www.fujifilm.com/products/digital/download/01/index.html
PTP is supposed to be compatible with XP, but it can't hurt to try this driver.


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Hughv - I actually tried both of them as the first one says for PTP but doesn't mention XP and the second one says not PTP but DOES list XP! Funnily enough, neither of them made any difference. Having said that, I haven't tried them since I uploaded the updates from Dell - might that make a difference? Also, my camera model's not mentioned in either of the lists! Ho hum.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Weird. This is a pretty mature technology, so it's hard to see how Fuli screwed it up.
What do you see in My Computer or explorer when the camera is connected?


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Hughv, is it normal for the Hardware wizard to come up? Any cameras I have had (not fancy ones) just usually show the bubbles on the Taskbar stating " found new hardware" etc then "harware is now ready to use"?


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep muppy03 that's been my past experience too!

Hughv - absolutely bl**dy nothing! I check every time but it doesn't show up anything whatsoever for the camera - like I say it's like the computer doesn't even recognise it's plugged in except to say that it can't install it :.(


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

1. ok, I still think its something to do with that other/unknown device. Is it showing under USB controllers? or somewhere else in device manager.

2. Sorry to ask, but you did install the xp software and not the vista, looking at the manual they are 2 different disks and the camers is off when you plug it in the comp.

3. in device manager does it actually show *enhanced* usb on there.

4. How old is the comp? You say quite a few things dont work now since the move, have you ever considered a r&r. Might be the time and it will give you a nice clean system. (just a thought).

5. Buy more alcohol and smokes :up:


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

The hardware wizard is for the PTP thingy, and I have no idea why it's coming up.
You should be talking to Fuji, or posting in the Fuji forum at this point.


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

Having an alcohol [hic] and smokes [cough] night off from my computer woes so will act and reply tomorrow!


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

Not under USB Controllers, under Other Devices with a yellow question mark as USB PTP with a yellow question mark!

Bought comp with XP Home already loaded not Vista and def XP Home as says so when you go to the Help menu on My Computer and click on About Windows and camera def off when plug in!

In Device Manager, listed under USB controllers is:

Generic USB Hub
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
Logitech USB Camera (Web)
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub

Just as well I used to be a secretary so don't mind the typing!!! ;-)

Do you know I'd never noticed that one enhanced USB thing - does that mean I've only got one USB2 port? That'd be crazy! Am I now asking really stupid questions - thought I'd done OK so far?!

Comp is 3-4 years old but works fine for everything else, just not these new fangled USB devices!

Now you'll have to pardon my ignorance but R&R to me is Rest & Relaxation and with all this going on with the pluter/camera I'm not getting a lot at the mo but I'm guessing that's not what you're referring to - so what's your r&r?!!!

As for the alcohol and smokes - I don't need encouraging!!! ;-)


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

1. Ok def USB PTP driver problem by the look of it then.

2. Having the 'enhanced' means *ALL* are USB 2. so don't panic

3. when I mentioned the XP disk, I meant the camera software. Looking in the online manual software is supplied for XP and Vista on seperate disks. Is there a chance you are loading the VISTA CAMERA software. That could be why the driver is incorrect so have a double check. 
Or if they is only 1 disk is there seperate 'installs' I think the one you want was 'finepixS' and the vista installation was just 'finepix' (no S on the end) double check your manual.

4. screen shots save typing 

5. R & R - reformat and re-install xp, have a nice clean computer, will probably get all the other niggly things working too (probably)


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

Not doing any more work on pluter tonight - having too much fun with the alcohol! Don't suppose you happen to be in SA do you muppy03 as liking your sense of humour?! Don't worry, have lovely hubby with dry sense of humour too! Anyway, back to the wine ....


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Wine or whine QLD here . Keep your spirit/s up (scuse the pun)


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

Def wine - don't do the other sort, too much hassle!!! Ahh Qld home of the cheaper caravans and just about everything when you're looking on ebay! Spirits - oh to have some Woodcock in the bar!!! ;-)


----------



## Sesli (Apr 14, 2009)

Been away in the caravan for the weekend - needed the break! Next job is to ring Fujifilm's free helpline - fingers crossed!


----------

